# 2 car garage haunts



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, this year I'm gonna try to do a haunt in my 2 car garage. I've always just done a set up in the yard. I will extend the front of the garage out about 6-8 feet with wood that I got for free (ca-ching). 

My question is: For those of you that do a garage haunt, how much do you actually squeeze in there? If you have a drawing, maybe that will help me visualize mine. It's hard to do too much outside because I live in the Pacific Northwest, which notoriously has bad weather that time of the year.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Since day one i have always incorporated my garage into my haunt. We are in a new home this year and we still have the same sized garage as the last place......1 car sized. I wish it was bigger but....c'est la vie huh? Because of all the junk and work tools in the garage i usually only use about 1/3 of the space in my garage (because i have to cram everything back) i usually throw a black curtain up to separate everything....oh well, next house...2 CAR GARAGE!!!!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I started doing a garage haunt a couple years ago. Right now I have one side that has the life size stuff on it. I made a floor using fence slats so it would add to the look and poured blood all over it. The other side is a graveyard, it takes me about 8 bags of topsoil to fill it in. I bought bricks and lined the sides with them and put lights so people wouldn't step where they weren't supposed to. Here are some pics.

The left side:



















The back area:




















The right side:






































He's in the front yard. I used 7 bages of topsoil to create a raised grave










Here's the link to my Photobucket page with all the pics from last year http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y175/aero4ever/Halloween%202009/

Good luck!!


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jun 11, 2009)

I use my two car garage...really it is amazing how much you can fit in the space. I don't have a drawing, but I will try to explain.
Enter through the service door of the garage and the first thing that is seen to the right is the front of a run down house. They enter through the door of the run down house into a witches room. (This room run from front to back, the lenght of the right side of the garage with the exception of approx. 7' at the front of the garage)
Next is the hallway of Ghost. (This runs across the back side of the garage) They turn the corner into the Jungle area. (This is approx. 3-4' long down the left side of the garage) They come to a small cave 3-4' long (also down the left side of the garage). The next thing they see are the Gates to Hell. After they go through the gates they turn back towards the center of the garage and as they walk through hell. Next they come to the Bone Meal Bakery (this is at the center of the garage and approx. 2/3 of the way back from the front) after the bakery they turn and go down through the hallway of swinging swords. (now you are at the front of the garage again) then there is a short area back towards the service door, which is the chain room and dungeon area as they exit.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no way I would let strangers into my garage. Talk about anxiety attacks, JEEZ.

That's where I keep _my tools_. -- *No way*.

We're also in the PNW and probably actually really close to where you are. With careful placement and a little luck we've survived the _wonderful weather_ without trashing our props and stuff.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I am doing a werewolf breeding dungeon by a mad doctor/scientist. Ive been putting tape down w/ x's and naming what goes where.

and Hello my fellow Washatonion!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

very nice collection aero4ever!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

bl00d said:


> very nice collection aero4ever!


Thank you, apprciate the compliment.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I haunt our 2 car garage. We only started doing it last year, and we already have so many improvements worked into this years design. No big changes, just little tweaks that will make everything work better. The front yard is getting the major overhaul this year. I'll post some pics below of last years garage haunt, but I have more in my profile. Feel free to check them out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Great set-up, Aero4!!
I love the "RAP" tombstone! LOL


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Very good use of space Aero! I have had my haunts in 2-car garage for the past 4 years. Like it was said above, you'd be surprised what you can fit into the small space. I like to use 75-80% of the open garage space for the haunt and leave space for scareactors to walk and maybe reset props if necessary. I havsome walls but love to tack the black painter's plastic over my stuff like tools (don't have much) and boxes and shelves so no one can get into 'trouble'. I also try to run power on the top of the haunt instead of the floor where someone could trip. I would prob have panic attack about the stuff except there is always at least 3 people inside the garage during the haunt and 2 outside to watch out for us inside.


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm thinking about 3 foot for the walkways, or is that too wide? I'm sure I could squeeze in more with 2 foot walkways, but that would make it realy tight.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i use my garage every year you can see last years here:






I block off the back half with black sheets and decorate the front half.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

t-town scarecrow said:


> I'm thinking about 3 foot for the walkways, or is that too wide? I'm sure I could squeeze in more with 2 foot walkways, but that would make it realy tight.


Three sounds good. Don't want it to narrow cause no telling what kind of costumes will show up or what you'll be dressed as. This year I'm doing a bloody bride and my dress will definately take up a good portion of the space, so it's good to have a little more than you think. Good luck!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

ADA proscribes 40", of course you're not required to meet ADA, but it is a good sized passageway, and it would make it more wheelchair friendly.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes I started in the garage and worked my way out.
In the past I had one door open, the other closed. People would come in look around and leave.
This year I'm planning on having a walk trough. Enter one door, exit the other.
This way, I could put a few surprises around the corner and make people walk through a 'Tunnel of Terror' on the way out. 
The tunnel would be canvas sides with 'scene setter' attached. I'd like to have fake arms, heads and other body parts dangling and sticking out of the tunnel to freak out a few people.
All other areas will be cordoned off by canvas.

That's the plan. When practicality hits ideas is where reality occurs though.


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> ADA proscribes 40", of course you're not required to meet ADA, but it is a good sized passageway, and it would make it more wheelchair friendly.


Yeah, unfortunately it's hard to give that much space in a garage maze. If I had a warehouse (which my friend and I are tossing the idea around for down the road) that would work out great. I'm sure you would have to give 40" with props and such too which would make the actual halls wider. 

One thing that sucks is that I don't have a side door, so I have to create the entrance and exit through the same big doorway. Now to see how much I can squeeze in a 14' x 18' section plus an extended 8' or so in front of the garage. Lol, my wife is already wining that I'm spending too much time on Halloween.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Just had a thought ... any thought given to evacuation in case of fire? It's unlikely, but could potentially be catastrophic. We do everything outdoors, so not really an issue for us, but what about you garage haunters out there. (maybe this should be a new thread.)

(Jeez, I sound like a party pooper, don't I? But I was previously a draftsman so I've had ADA POUNDED into my head, and now I work for a company that does fire safety inspections, ... SO.)


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Even the big admission-payed haunted houses I've never seen clearly marked exits for an emergency. But I understant your concern.


----------



## medicca (Aug 13, 2009)

This will be the first year I will be extending the haunt into our 2 car garage. I plan to use 1/2 of the space by assembling a temporary & easily removable wall & having the Chop Shop Wall kit stapled to the wall frame work. The sides of the garage, and the interior of the garage door will be covered by camoflauge netting. Plan on putting gory stuff & guillotine in the garage, and continuing on the annual graveyard on the front lawn. I have a lot of work ahead of me!!!


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

Great Props aero4ever ! and very nice setup.

*t-town*, I'm doing a garage (double carport) for the first time this year, so hopefully it will come off ok. Because it's only a carport I'm having to put it all up and pull it down in one day  I'll put up the walls a day or two early, then put the props out on the day, so nothing gets stolen.
I have made the walls out of 2x4 and lined them with cardboard, then will have scenesetter rolls over that. 

Here's a rough floorplan I just did on sketchup, to give you an idea of the layout.

cheers, Rick.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

mementomori said:


> i use my garage every year you can see last years here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqBR3ITdei8
> 
> I block off the back half with black sheets and decorate the front half.


Nice! I like the looks of those scene setters in there- the skellys behind bars. They look good. 

I have a TCG, but both sides are in use. Sure wish I could do a garage haunt, but no way. I'm stuck in the elements and with all I have this year, I sure hope the winds and rain leaves us alone!

Dan


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

We've always used our 1-car garage, about 2/3 of it. We hang scene setters on the walls and decorate whatever space we have left... I usually try to put stuff all around the room with one "center-piece-de-resistance" so that the Totters have plenty of room to move around.... and not be too scared that they will be stuck in our haunted garage forever..... MMOOUUUAAAHHHHH!! 

Being stuck with Quebec's legendary October's bad weather, I think it's a smart move to do our thing in the garage.... For the past 2 years, it rained a bit on Halloween day, so we didn't end up looking like wet dogs by the end of the night! 


Here are some pics :

*2007 - 1st year of Vampires-theme*


















*2008 - 1st year of Ghosts-theme*


























*
2009 - 1st year of Witch's lair-theme*


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

medicca said:


> This will be the first year I will be extending the haunt into our 2 car garage. I plan to use 1/2 of the space by assembling a temporary & easily removable wall & having the Chop Shop Wall kit stapled to the wall frame work. The sides of the garage, and the interior of the garage door will be covered by camoflauge netting. Plan on putting gory stuff & guillotine in the garage, and continuing on the annual graveyard on the front lawn. I have a lot of work ahead of me!!!


yeah, i'm in the same boat as you. the wife is complaining that i'm spending too much time on my maze. she doesn't grasp how much i have to do & how far behind i am.


----------



## Sinister blood (Oct 8, 2009)

Good stuff guys. I made my first garage haunt last year. It was operational for a party I throw ever year. It is a hallway maze as I think the added claustraphobia of the situation adds greatly to the experience. I used wire and sheets of black vinyl to attain the hallway walls. The video does not do justice to how creepy this is...Guests MUST enter through the garage to attend the party. The exit for the garage leads to an expansive back yard where a DJ, taco stand and bar is setup..it's awesome. Upon entering you are warned to head back by a fortune teller. Around the corner you walk down a forbiidding hallway with a mirror at the end and you unfortunately end up crossing into my pneumatic bucket exorcist girl which is trigger activated. As you can see in the video, I had a technical difficulty keeping her popping up straight. I will be fixing that. After you get past her, you are then welcomed by unruly pirate and the dangling head of a woman whom shall remain nameless. The next hallway seems to a decapitated bride whom is searching for her husband. Again a mirror was placed behind her for an added effect.

After one turns that corner I have an actor placed in a hallowed out section of the wall which is COMPLETELY undetecable in the dark. After being scared by the actor, you then walk the rest of the hallway to be greeted by a lifesize eerie coffin with a pressure mat ghould that pops up.
Let me know what you guys think.



Link to VIDEO: YouTube - HAUNTED GARAGE 2009


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Very cool layout, the lighting really makes this one pop.


----------

